# Gefahr durch Trinkblase???



## KäptnFR (20. März 2005)

Ein spezi erzählt mir grade von nem bericht in der mountainbike (glaub ich) wo es heisst die verwendung einer Trinkblase ala camelbak sei regelrecht gesundheitsgefährdend   

Ich verwende das seit 7 oder 8 jahren und kann soweit noch keine spätfolgen feststellen      :kotz:      


Was meint ihr??? Panikmache oder was dran?


----------



## mightyEx (20. März 2005)

Problematisch ist halt das Trocknen. Wenn die Blase nicht richtig trocken ist, können sich Keime bilden. Naja und wenn Du sie dann wieder benutzt, dann ist es möglich dass Dir hinterher irgendwann :kotz: wird. Aber wenn Du schon 7 oder 8 Jahre ohne Probleme fährst, dann bist Du entweder immun oder hast die Blase immer gut gereinigt und getrocknet  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tesa (20. März 2005)

ich denke, das ist panikmache. wenn man sie gelegentlich ausspült, bleibt das sicher alles hygienisch und ewig verwendet man die behälter ja auch nicht, die erneuert man ja auch gelegentlich. 
gefahr kann wenn überhaupt nur vom material ausgehen. das gab es ja auch mal bei den pet-flaschen, dass die irgendwelche giftstoffe absondern. das kann schon sein... müsste man mal bei ökotest schauen, die testen ja sonst auch jeden schund auf giftstoffe, vielleicht waren cie camelbacks auch schon dran


----------



## alöx (20. März 2005)

Also ich fahre seit drei Jahren einen Trinkrucksack der Marke mit dem C am Anfang und lebe immernoch. Hatte auch noch nie seltsame Sachen bemerkt beim Genuss bzw danach. Wobei ich mir bei unsachgemäßer Pflege schon seltsame Folgen vorstellen kann. 

mfg der alex


----------



## mightyEx (20. März 2005)

tesa schrieb:
			
		

> gefahr kann wenn überhaupt nur vom material ausgehen. das gab es ja auch mal bei den pet-flaschen, dass die irgendwelche giftstoffe absondern. das kann schon sein... müsste man mal bei ökotest schauen, die testen ja sonst auch jeden schund auf giftstoffe, vielleicht waren cie camelbacks auch schon dran



Naja, die MB ging von Bakterien und Pilzen aufgrund der Feuchtigkeit aus. Die Frage ist, ab welcher Konzentration man mit Beeinträchtigungen (Übelkeit, Erbrechen oder Durchfall) rechnen muss. Das wird in dem Artikel nämlich nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Manni (21. März 2005)

Hallo,
der Test ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur ein großer Aufmacher. 

Und mich ärgert vor allem, dass sie keine wirklich nützlichen Tipps geben, was man tun kann. Einfach nur Panikmache. 
Tipp von mir:
Viel effektiver als einfach nur heiß ausspülen und anschließend trocknen ist es, die Trinkblase auszuspülen und sie dann bei -20°C im Gefrierschrank "desinfizieren". Dann erst zur nächsten Tour rausholen, das Restwasser in Form von Eis ausklopfen und fertig ist es. 
Mich würde es stark wundern wenn das ein Keim überlebt. 

Und was die Silberionen im Camelbak mit mir anstellen, wenn sich diese Schicht irgendwie ablöst, möcht ich nicht wissen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (21. März 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Und was die Silberionen im Camelbak mit mir anstellen, wenn sich diese Schicht irgendwie ablöst, möcht ich nicht wissen.
> 
> Gruß Manni



Kann ich dir sagen, du schwitzt, aber stinkst nicht mehr.  Gleiches Prinzip wie bei Silberstreifen etc. in Socken oder anderer Kleidung.


----------



## juchhu (21. März 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> der Test ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur ein großer Aufmacher.
> 
> Und mich ärgert vor allem, dass sie keine wirklich nützlichen Tipps geben, was man tun kann. Einfach nur Panikmache.
> ...


 
Tach zusammen,

dass Temperaturen unter Null Keine abtöten können, bezweifel ich nicht. Allerdings hat man auch bei Probebohrungen in Gletschern in großen Tiefen (d.h. Konservierung vor einigen 10.000 Jahren) immer noch lebensfähige Sporen (z.B. Schimmelpilze) gefunden.

UNd das mit dem heißen Wasser ist auch so eine Sache. Kochend müßte es sein, und die Blase müsste über einen längeren Zeitraum umspült sein. Ich glaube nicht, dass ihr diese Behandlung auf Dauer gut bekommt, da das heiße Wasser auf Dauer die Weichmacher ausspült, und die Blase brüchig werden kann. Letzteres wird durch tiefe Temperaturen und zu schnellem Auftauen auch begünstigt.

Mein Tipp:

Regelmäßig heiß spülen (durchaus auch mit antibakteriellem Spülmittel), und Schlauch sowie Mundstück reinigen. Vollständig trocken und mit Trockungsständer aufhängen.

Ab und zu einen antibakterielle Spülung mit KOREGA-Tabs. Und gut ist.

Allerdings ist das Reinigungsproblem wesentlich größer, wenn kohlenhydrathaltige Zusätze benutzt werden. 

Meine Empfehlung: (Mineral)Wasser in die Trinkblase und Energiemixgeschichten in die Trinkflasche (ggf. höher konzentriert, da Verdünnungsmittel ja in der Trinkblase ist.) Außerdem läßt sich die Flasche viel leichter reinigen.

VG Martin


----------



## tobesen (21. März 2005)

Ich fahr auch schon seit Jahren mit meinem Camelback durch die Gegend. Mir gehts gut damit. Ich spül das gute Stück hinterher immer aus und lass es anständig trocknen. Mein spezieller Pflegetipp: Alle paar Wochen mal eine Koregatabs (Die die euer Opa zum dritten saubermachen nimmt) nehmen und in der Trinkblase auflösen. Killt so ziemlich alles. Um den leckeren frischen Geschmack den diese Sprudeltabletten verbreiten wieder loszuwerden einfach kurz spülen. Fertig.


----------



## KäptnFR (21. März 2005)

Merci für die Tipps! Das mit den Corega Tabs (schreibt man die so   ) hab ich schon öfters gehört. Ich gehöre zur "Süßfrühstückerfraktion" und kippe deshalb auch gerne Fruchtschorle rein in die(trink)blase  

Nach jeder Verwendung spüle ich das Teil mit normalem Geschirrspülmittel aus und sorge dafür (zB zurechtgebogener Drahtkleiderbügel) daß das Teil komplett austrocknet.


wie gesagt "Schäden" hab ich wohl, (bzw haben wir doch alle mehr oder weniger   ) aber ob DIE von der Trinkblase kommen????????  


Na denn prost


----------



## bluemuc (21. März 2005)

KäptnDH schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt "Schäden" hab ich wohl, (bzw haben wir doch alle mehr oder weniger   ) aber ob DIE von der Trinkblase kommen????????



ich benutz so´n dingen garnich, aber schäden hab ich trotzdem... 

und das ist gut so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (21. März 2005)

Ich glaub, wenn man Blase und Schlauch heiss ausspült ist das ok. Das Problem sehe ich höchstens beim Trocknen. Die Blase selbst ist mit nem Trockengestell schnell trocken, beim Schlauch dauert es viel länger. Ich mache deshalb normal das Mundstück jedesmal ab, was aber bissl nervig ist.

Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## tinkerbell (21. März 2005)

Also wenn auf nem Titelblatt einer Zeitung Fragezeichen und Begriffe wie
"AUFGEDECKT" oder "Erschreckend" auftauchen, dann denk ich irgendwie immer an die ****-Zeitung- komisch...  

Nur so als grobe Einschätzung:
Rohmilch darf bis zu 100000 Keime/ ml enthalten...
Im Test kam das Labor nach sorgfältigem Putzen
im Schnitt (ohne den altgedienten Deuter) auf ca 4500 KBE

Das Einfrieren unterbindet das Wachstum evtl. vorhandener Keime-
abgetötet werden die aber meist nicht. 
deshalb offtopic:Hausmanntipp: Geflügel zum Auftauen immer aus dem Plastik pellen und danach gut abspülen...


----------



## Danimal (21. März 2005)

Tach!

Ja, Trinkblasen SIND gefährlich. Ich hatte es schon immer geahnt. Da ich seit 10 Jahren mit Trinkblasen unterwegs bin, bin ich mittlerweile unheilbar krank: Haarausfall (vor allem an den Beinen), MTB-Sucht, Wirrer Blick. Neulich wollte mich sogar der Trinkschlauch erwürgen! (Bestimmt demnächst in der BILD als Aufmacher).

Also: Vorsicht! Lieber verdursten oder mit soliden Glasflaschen fahren, die man danach auskochen kann.

Attacke!

Dan


----------



## the.brain (21. März 2005)

tinkerbell schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das Einfrieren unterbindet das Wachstum evtl. vorhandener Keime- abgetötet werden die aber meist nicht. ...


Das stimmt, Einfrieren bringt nichts.


----------



## mikeonbike (21. März 2005)

ich hab schon getränkeflaschen gesehen - die war'n sicherlich auch nicht viel gesünder...

gruss mike


----------



## marc (21. März 2005)

Also ich fahr seit gut 8 Jahren mit Trinkblase. Und seit dem merk ich daß ich jedes Jahr älter werde. Ist das normal oder soll ich mal bei der Redaktion nachfragen  ....

Ok. Scherzle. Wie immer wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird.

Dann müsste jedes Kleinkind in der Gegend rum :kotz:  so wie die alles in den Mund nehmen. Also    easy, Alles wird gut   

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (21. März 2005)

the.brain schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt, Einfrieren bringt nichts.



bist du sicher???

ich hab meine tüten noch nie mit heissem/kochendem wasser ausgewaschen ... lebe aber immer noch.

die aussage in der mb dient zum sensibilisieren, und damit ist schon mal ein ziel erreicht!

regelmässiges waschen mit spüli oder 3.zähnentabs, dann ordentlich auswaschen, trocknen und offen aufbewahren. ab und zu dann nochmal tieffrieren, wobei ich das immer 2x mach: völlig richtig, dass die sporen tiefe temperaturen überleben, deswegen nach dem 1.x auftauen lassen bischen warten und dann nochmal tieffrieren, denn dann werden die geschlüpften sporen "kalt erwischt" und der beutel sollte sauber sein. jedenfalls hat's mir so mal ein gelehrter kopf erklärt und das macht für mich sinn.

aber lehren sind halt auch unterschiedlich ...
halten wir es also wie unser alpencrosspapst zahn: morgens eine tasse kaffee, tagsüber nix und abends bis zu 6 weissbier


----------



## Baxx (21. März 2005)

tinkerbell schrieb:
			
		

> Rohmilch darf bis zu 100000 Keime/ ml enthalten...
> Im Test kam das Labor nach sorgfältigem Putzen
> im Schnitt (ohne den altgedienten Deuter) auf ca 4500 KBE



Das kann man aber so nicht vergleichen, es gibt ja solche und solche Keime - keimfrei hätte man kaum Freude an der Milch (Stichwort: Milchsäurebakterien). Und im Mund hast du auch mehr Bakterien als im After... dafür sind die im After aber pathogen, können also Krankheiten verursachen. Inwieweit in Trinkblasen krankheitsverursachende Organismen wachsen ist abhängig von das drinsteckt(e). Es wurde ja schon richtig gesagt bei kohlenhydrathaltigen Produkten ist die Gefahr der Keimbildung wesentlich höher (Zucker ist optimaler Nährstoff für den Grossteil).

Naja genug geklugscheisst für heute  .


----------



## KäptnFR (22. März 2005)

"klug geschissen" meinst du


----------



## Janusanus (22. März 2005)

KäptnDH schrieb:
			
		

> Ein spezi erzählt mir grade von nem bericht in der mountainbike (glaub ich) wo es heisst die verwendung einer Trinkblase ala camelbak sei regelrecht gesundheitsgefährdend
> 
> Ich verwende das seit 7 oder 8 jahren und kann soweit noch keine spätfolgen feststellen      :kotz:
> 
> ...



Also ich verwende das auch seit Jahren und hatte noch keine Probleme damit


----------



## Enduro (22. März 2005)

fahre seit Jahren mit nem Trinkrucksack, die Blase ist etwas verfärbt, sonst aber habe ich noch nie ein Problem gehabt.
Allerdings war ich jetzt 3 Wochen krank - habe bis ich das gelesen habe gemeint ich hätte ne Grippe gehabt


----------



## tinkerbell (22. März 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt ja solche und solche Keime -


genau das wollte ich mit dem Vergleich doch klarmachen...

nur wird in diesen Tests eben nicht zwischen pathogen und nicht pathogen unterschieden- alles was wächst und eine Kolonie bildet wird mitgezählt.

Besser "kluggescheisst" als dünn geschissen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. März 2005)

Ich fahre auch seit 5 Jahren mit Camelbak und hatte auch noch nie irgendein Problem, jedenfalls keins was auf eine verunreinigte Trinkblase zurückzuführen sein könnte. Habe mir jetzt mal einen neue Trinkblase gekauft, alter Schwede sind die teuer, unglaublich. Ich fülle aber auch nur Leitungswasser rein und trockne sie nach der Tour einfach mit einem Kückentuch aus, fertig!!!


----------



## the.brain (22. März 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> bist du sicher???
> ...
> aber lehren sind halt auch unterschiedlich
> ...


Wenn Tieffrieren Keime abtötet, warum soll dann die Hausfrau gerade mit aufgetautem Geflügel vorsichtig sein?

Gut trocknen lassen, das bringts.


----------



## tobfly (22. März 2005)

Hi Jungens

lasst mich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich fahre auch schon lÃ¤nger(sage und schreibe seit weihnachten) meinen Deuter Saufsack durch die gegend. Da steht noch irgendwas drauf von wegen OberflÃ¤che fÃ¼r gegen Keime. Ich nehme Sowieso meistens nur Leitungswasser  :kotz:  mit und bin voll zufrieden.

Allerdings::    und das ist ganz doll wichtig::    als ich noch ein armer SchÃ¼ler war, also vor nem Jahr habe ich mir einen billigen(6â¬) bei ebay geholt(marke noname, ich weiÃ nicht wer sie kennt...   ) Und da fing das doch im Schlauch an zu schimmeln, obwohl ich den sack nach jeder Tour mit heiÃem wasser gewaschen habe. Ich denke aber icht dass das bei Kamelbacken passiert 

WÃ¼nsche euch noch viel Spass inne Backen,
Bis spÃ¤ter,


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. März 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> der Test ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur ein großer Aufmacher.
> 
> Und mich ärgert vor allem, dass sie keine wirklich nützlichen Tipps geben, was man tun kann. E
> ...



Ein Tipp von mir, ist es ein sinnvolles Trinksystem zu nutzen. Guckt euch mal das von Vaude / Markill an. Oder die Trinksystem von Platypus. DAS Bekommt man sauber. Die Camelbag Rucksaecke sind gut. Das Ventil auch. Aber die Trinkblase ist auch im Marke "Omega" noch genauso beschissen, wei damals.

Das awr der Grund, wieso ich mir damals Vaude gekauft hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nazgul (27. März 2005)

tja auch die hirnbacken von der bike machen fehler.wer kommt denn auf die idee,
eine trinkblase könnte schädlich sein.klar wenn man reingepisst hat und die pisse anschimmeln lässt und dann nach drei wochen normales wasser reintut und sich wundert,warum man krank wird.oder man kann auch ne tote ratte rein machen.
also wenn man sie ausspült dann wird man nicht krank.


----------



## MaikRutsche (27. März 2005)

> Ich denke aber icht dass das bei Kamelbacken passiert


Doch auch bei einem Camelbag versifft der Schlauch.

Ich zieh da ab und zu mal mit nem langen Draht nen Stück Lappen durch.
Und da ist immer was "dran"


----------



## amok1 (28. März 2005)

Jo, wollte mir nach dem Bericht eigentlich erst keinen holen.

Aber des wird scho passen. 

Also, welcher Camelbak ist zu empfehlen? Haben alle diese Silberionen-Beschichtung?


----------



## da_dude (28. März 2005)

hi man kann doch die Blase immer mit Salzsäure reinigen und dann wird man bestimmt niocht kran, denn dann sind keine Bakterien mehr da.


----------



## GTruni (29. März 2005)

da_dude schrieb:
			
		

> hi man kann doch die Blase immer mit Salzsäure reinigen und dann wird man bestimmt niocht kran, denn dann sind keine Bakterien mehr da.



Glaub ich bleib bei meiner bewährten Methode: 
'Blase und Schlauch mit einem Hefeweizen spühlen...'


----------

